# Good 4x4x4 solving program?



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't searched that much and I think the answer is probably no but, are there any 4x4x4 solving programs which can find the shortest number of moves to any position? Or is there at least a program which can find short 4x4x4 LL algorithms? I want to try and compile a good collection of OLL with parity and PLL with parity algorithms (A better list than Michael Fung's collection, for those who know who I'm talking about).

Why do I want to do this? Well the main reason is I'm getting rather sick and tired of failing to get a sub-30 solve on hi-games.net because of a parity/parities on the LL (I'm not certain how many attempts I've had at the simulator, but maybe....1000+? I've had many sub 20 reductions, but something always goes wrong after a sub 20 reduction ). Also it wouldn't be bad to learn them for cubing in real life.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 26, 2009)

I bet the Algs are probably just regular OLL/PLL's with the common parity algs thrown in.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 26, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I haven't searched that much and I think the answer is probably no but, are there any 4x4x4 solving programs which can find the shortest number of moves to any position?



No. To my knowledge, this is simply unfeasible at the moment.

I'd like to see this Michael Fung collection if someone has it...


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 26, 2009)

Clement Gallet has a program that can find optimal solutions if it requires (I think) 12 or less moves. More moves would require a lot more time and memory
And there is a 6 step / 5 step Thistlethwaite's based solver (find it at http://cubezzz.homelinux.org/drupal/) that is optimal for every step (but not for the total)


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 26, 2009)

@TheBB: Here you go: http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~mfung/speedcubing/algs/4x4x4/

@Arnaud: Thanks for your help


----------

